#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Kanchanaburi - Thong Pha Phum National Park

## dirtydog

*Thong Pha Phum National Park*

Kanchanaburi 

*General Information*

Thong Pha Phum National Park was designated under the Secretariat of the Cabinet policy to setting the defending of conservation and development forest, which far as Myanmar. The fertile forest was setting as sustain conservation forest, which has a large biodiversity

*Geography*

The park cover Sri Sawat and Thong Pha Phum District which has 1,120 sq.km. of preparing national park forest.

*Climate*

The weather in this area is a kind of tropical climate which influenced by southeastern monsoon in rainy season and northeastern monsoon in winter; summer is from February to April, rainy season is from May to July, and winter is from November to January.

*Flora and Fauna*

The forest is connecting with Thung Yai Naresuan Wildlife Sanctuary, Sai Yok National Park, Khao Laem National Park and Myanmar that motive moving and descendant exchanging of wildlife, for example, elephant, mountain goat, tiger, bear, buffalo, barking deer, civet and bird.

----------

